# Success! TPMS (Tire pressure control system) control via VAG COM



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

Trial and error (make that, "Trial and fault codes") succeeds!
*Caveat*: you have one of at least four different software codings, depending on your version of the TPMS controller. For the old controller (which I used to have, and which is present in, for example, aircooled's rig), the coding is 0012339. (There is also 0010339.)
*The new coding below is only if you have coding 0210390* and possibly if you have coding 0211390. The old coding does not work with my controller, and I do not know if the new coding works with the old controller. _Aaaanyway_,
Use VAG-COM:
1. to put the option to turn TPMS on/off into the MFI.
2. to get "inflation info" back into the MFI.
Change the software coding to:
0110390
and you will see a menu with four choices:


----------



## SlotCAR (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Success! TPMS (Tire pressure control system) control via VAG COM (sciencegeek)*

C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S

*- SlotCAR*


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Success! TPMS (Tire pressure control system) control via VAG COM (sciencegeek)*

sorry. what exactly does this fix?
TPMS disappearing off MFI?


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Success! TPMS (hotdaymnitzbao)*

if you have the new controller, you only have two menu items:
"monitor pressure" and
"store"
"mon. press." is actually a misnomer. All it shows you is the setting it learned. To see the actual pressure, you need to choose "Inflation Info".
You probably have the old controller, which does still have the "Inflation Info" menu item (perhaps it's called something different, I vaguely remember "warm pressure", which would also be a misnomer.)
And yes, the on/off menu item lets you disable the monitor altogether. Then, when you turn it back on, it has to relearn the pressures. (That's why the picture shows the tire icon with a slash up top.)


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Success! TPMS (Tire pressure control system) control via VAG COM (sciencegeek)*

Good Job Sciencegeek. NOw the question is how do I get the in my non-color MFI Treg as I am sure that is not my coding. Inflation info is key.

Change the software coding from 0210390 or 0211390 to:
0110390
So I wonder if it just a change of subtracting 100000 from the original number. 

Also, what control module number did you choose to get into the TPMS system from VAGcom



_Modified by spikeital at 9:53 AM 4-12-2005_


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Success! TPMS (spikeital)*

TPMS is module 65.
What's your software coding?
Which controller version do you have?
I messed with the last three digits and that had no effect (didn't even give an error).


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Success! TPMS (sciencegeek)*

Sciencegeek, 

_Quote, originally posted by *sciencegeek* »_TPMS is module 65.
What's your software coding?
Which controller version do you have?
I messed with the last three digits and that had no effect (didn't even give an error).

I am at work so not near my Treg. I will check tonight and get back to you. I am assuming I can get the controller version once I go into module 65. I also just try changing the 2 to a 1 in the 6 digit just to see if that works and report back tonight. Thanks again for finding this is doable!


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

Geez, I posted this helpful tidbit on ClubTouareg yesterday and someone posts here without giving me any credit...my last feeling is hurt









http://forums.clubtouareg.com/ftopic3746.html
My Post from ClubTouareg
"You can use Vag-Com to get the information back if you wish, I think it is the second real digit in the soft coding window which is a "2" if you change it to a "1" you will have the feature back again along with being able to turn on/off the system. The on/off function does not turn off the warning light but does keep the warning chime from sounding when you start up."




_Modified by V10 at 8:30 AM 4-12-2005_


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (V10)*

Wow, that's total coincidence. I don't read stuff on ClubTouareg.
I came up with it by experimenting with the codes last night ... I had no knowledge of your post.
As a scientist, I really don't believe in plagiarism (and I *Certainly* do not practice it) and I always give credit when credit is due. Had I known about your post, I would have credited you.
How did you come about the information? Did your dealer tell you? It certainly isn't common knowledge. It took me a while to find out which coding works.


----------



## ksand (May 17, 2004)

*Re:*

This is great info! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
As far as the newer codings - I'm curious why some have a fourth digit of '0' and some have a '1' (mine is 0211390). Anyone know what the difference between the two codings is, if anything? Is it just based on the version of TPMS controller, or does it actually affect functionality?


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Re: (ksand)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ksand* »_I'm curious why some have a fourth digit of '0' and some have a '1' (mine is 0211390). Anyone know what the difference between the two codings is, if anything? Is it just based on the version of TPMS controller, or does it actually affect functionality?

I worked my way from the right to the left ... changing the rightmost three digits appeared to have no effect. The digit you're talking about caused an error when I changed it to '1'. The fault was "incorrect setting" ... so the controller knew that it wasn't supposed to have a 1 there. I suspect that you're right, that it has something to do with hardware (or perhaps software) version.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Re: (sciencegeek)*

Another 4 hrs and I can try it!


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Success! TPMS (sciencegeek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciencegeek* »_if you have the new controller, you only have two menu items:
"monitor pressure" and
"store"
"mon. press." is actually a misnomer. All it shows you is the setting it learned. To see the actual pressure, you need to choose "Inflation Info".
You probably have the old controller, which does still have the "Inflation Info" menu item (perhaps it's called something different, I vaguely remember "warm pressure", which would also be a misnomer.)
And yes, the on/off menu item lets you disable the monitor altogether. Then, when you turn it back on, it has to relearn the pressures. (That's why the picture shows the tire icon with a slash up top.)

got it. thanks.
yes i have the old controller. so i still see all 4 menus.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Success! TPMS (Tire pressure control system) control via VAG COM (sciencegeek)*

An excellent post, fascinating information. I have posted additional background information about how the Phaeton TPMS system works at this thread: Where are the tire pressure sensors? That post contains a great amount of detail about system design and function, as well as the text of the Phaeton controller VAG-COM label file for TPMS.
There is also a bit of additional TPMS information at these posts:
Tire Pressure Monitoring System - What to do if the system indicates there is a fault present
Why are the recommended tire pressures so high on North American Phaetons?
Hopefully we can put our heads together and get this system fully figured out. We would like to be able to turn the system on and off in the Phaeton, this is something that can be done on European Phaetons, but not on North American ones. I have the information needed to write a VAG-COM label file for the Touareg TPMS - if there is someone out there who is willing to test it thoroughly, for quality control purposes, let me know, I'll write it, you test it, and we can add it to the Ross-Tech library.
Note also that there is a full explanation of the significance of the 5 right-most digits (for the Phaeton, anyway) in the posts mentioned above. You can probably infer the significance of these digits on a Touareg from the Phaeton label file.
Michael


_Modified by PanEuropean at 5:07 PM 4-12-2005_


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: Success! TPMS (PanEuropean)*

would be happy to test a label file and collaborate on figuring this out.
I'm not sure how transferable the info will be, though, as the coding between the old and new touareg controllers is quite different.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Re: (ksand)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ksand* »_As far as the newer codings - I'm curious why some have a fourth digit of '0' and some have a '1' (mine is 0211390). Anyone know what the difference between the two codings is, if anything? Is it just based on the version of TPMS controller, or does it actually affect functionality?

Here's how to decode the coding on a Phaeton. The Touareg may be different, but if so, this information might help you figure it out.
Michael
*Coding Information for Phaeton TPMS from VAG-COM Label File*

;---------------------------------------------------
;
; Phaeton coding information
;
;---------------------------------------------------
;
;
C00,Tire Pressure Monitoring System (J502) Coding
C01, 
C02,?xxxx - Identification of manufacturer of the TPMS.
C03,1 - Volkswagen
C04, 
C05,x?xxx - Time interval for system operation.
C06,0 - Standard
C07, 
C08,xx?xx - Total number of tires to be monitored
C09,2 - 5 tires (vehicle has a full size spare)
C10,3 - 4 tires (vehicle has no spare tire)
C11, 
C12,xxx?x - Type of engine installed (believed to refer to type of disc & caliper installed)
C13,0 - V6 Europe OR V8 North America
C14,2 - V8 Europe OR W12 North America
C15,4 - V10 Europe
C16,8 - W12 Europe
C17, 
C18,xxxx? -Full load specified pressures
C19,4 - Standard
;
;

By the way, if you want to compare controller part numbers and controller software versions, we now have a "VAG-COM Controller List" thread for the Phaeton, similar to the existing one for the Touareg. Often, the answers to questions such as the one you posed can be found by carefully studying vehicle configurations (e.g. engine types) and controller part number suffixes and embedded software versions that are found on these VAG-COM controller lists.
VAG-COM Controller Lists from Phaetons
Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms


_Modified by PanEuropean at 5:00 PM 4-12-2005_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Re: (PanEuropean)*

Here is the technical information for the TMPS system in my Phaeton, which is a 2004 model equipped with a W12 engine. This will help you make sense of the Phaeton codes posted above.
Address 65: Tire Pressure
Controller: 3D0 907 273 C
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0021
Coding: 0010284 
It would help a great deal if anyone who posts there coding information to this thread also posted the controller part number (including the letter suffix, which is critical) and the software version of the controller. I have highlighted the software version number in red, so you know what and where it is. Note that software version numbers must be read in context with the part number letter suffix, when trying to figure things out.
Michael


_Modified by PanEuropean at 5:05 PM 4-12-2005_


----------



## See5 (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: Success! TPMS (Tire pressure control system) control via VAG COM (sciencegeek)*

Standing by. 
This is the second best VAG trick yet! (buzzer beater is still #1)


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Re: (PanEuropean)*

So I just tried it in my Treg. 
Here are the Status of my Controller 65:
Softcode: 0211390 (Correction not 02211390: Thanks Pan European)
Component: Reifendruckueberw 0052
Shop #:imp:000 Wsc31414
First thing I tried was to recode it to 0111390.
It put in the inflation info in but, keep getting a TPMS error. Tried to reset it and it seem to work as the PSI when first changed was 26 but then changed to the current PSI it was set at before. But would still get the error.
So I tried to change it to 0110390. And walla it worked. Started to autolearn and the error message went away and the inflation info and on/off are added. 



_Modified by spikeital at 9:14 AM 4-13-2005_


----------



## 12johnny (Oct 28, 2003)

*Re: Success! TPMS (Tire pressure control system) control via VAG COM (sciencegeek)*

Wow!!! When I had a temporary rim/tyre I would have loved to have this possibility and now HERE IT IS!!!




































Thanks for your time and for sharing!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Silver VR6 Corrado (May 25, 2003)

*Re: Success! TPMS (Tire pressure control system) control via VAG COM (sciencegeek)*

Will doing this (allowing the on/off feature) eliminate the "Tyre Icon" if I switch the system off?


----------



## treky11 (Jul 27, 2004)

i tried it and now i get an error no matter what i do. i had 0211390, changed it to 0110390 got an error. changed it back to stock and still get the error.
now i will have to play around a bit. anyone have any ideas?????


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (treky11)*

Well, don't feel too bad that you had an error. I went out to my Phaeton and fooled around a bit. The pre-existing coding on my car was 0010284, on controller PN 3D0 907 273 C at software revision 0021. I attempted to change it to 01xxxxx or 02xxxxx, but no luck - the controller would not accept those changes, it kept reverting back to 0010284.
Here's a tip that may save all of you some time: After you do a recoding - successful or not - read the 'fault codes' that exist in the TPMS controller, and clear them. Chances are you will see a fault code with words to the effect of "incorrect basic settings or adaptation". Clearing the fault code will get rid of the warning icon in the display, but remember, you will still have to go through a calibration cycle (having your TPMS re-learn the pressures and temperatures) the following morning, once the tires, wheels and pressure sensors have fully cooled off.
Lastly: Coding values can only be 7 digit numbers - in ANY controller. When posting numbers here, please double-check to ensure you are posting a 7 digit number, not an 8 digit number by error (as appears above in a few posts).
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Success! TPMS (Silver VR6 Corrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silver VR6 Corrado* »_Will doing this (allowing the on/off feature) eliminate the "Tyre Icon" if I switch the system off?

If the Touareg display behaves like the Phaeton display, yes. But, I don't know for sure on the Touareg. It seems there are some differences between the two vehicles.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (treky11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *treky11* »_i tried it and now i get an error no matter what i do. i had 0211390, changed it to 0110390 got an error. changed it back to stock and still get the error. now i will have to play around a bit. anyone have any ideas?????

1) What is your controller PN and software revision level?
2) The error status can usually be cleared from the instrument cluster display by clearing the fault codes that exist in the TPMS controller. But, as mentioned above, you will still have to go through a calibration (learning) cycle the following morning, once the tires, rims, and sensors have fully cooled down.
Michael


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (treky11)*

check the fault codes, what does it say?
if you clear the fault code, does it come back?
did you turn it off an on? if so, then you need to tell it to learn pressures again.
edit: michael beat me to it.


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (sciencegeek)*

OK - tried to play on my Treg (monochrome MFI).
Before:
Address 65: Tire Pressure
Controller: 7L0 907 273 H
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0016
Coding: 0012339
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
Tried to set to: 0112339 (experimentation).
I now have the on/off menu but the system has thrown an error:
1 Fault Found:
01487 - System Function Test
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
The coding presents itself as 0012339 - as if the coding didn't take.... but I now have the on/off functionality.
I've tried clearing this and it won't clear.
Switching the tyre pressure monitoring on/off just gives a TYRE PRESSURE MONITORING SYSTEM FAULT in the MFI. It really isn't working as all the tyre info's show as '00'.
Any help?
John.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (matthewsjl)*

John:
The fault code you mention is normal, it is to be expected whenever you make a coding change to the TPMS system.
Open controller 65 (TPMS), select "Fault Codes", press "Clear Fault Codes". That will cause the error message to disappear from the instrument cluster (and the VAG-COM report as well). Tomorrow morning, when everything is cool, double-check the tire pressures with a normal gauge to make sure they are correct, then tell your truck to 're-learn' the tire pressures, using the control on the instrument cluster. You will then see a message in the instrument cluster display that says "Tire Pressure System Learning Mode" or words to that effect. The message should disappear after about 15 to 20 minutes of driving. If you are driving on a highway, it will disappear faster than if you are driving in the city.
Michael


_Modified by PanEuropean at 10:52 PM 4-12-2005_


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (matthewsjl)*

And if we're in doubt that I can't switch the system off:
2 Faults Found:
01477 - System Switched Off
000 - -
01487 - System Function Test
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (matthewsjl)*

John,
Sounds like what happened to BC and I when we tried to mess around with his wife's Audi and a vagcom. I think it required a trip to the dealer to clear.


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (matthewsjl)*

It doesn't clear from the custer - and re-appears straight away in VAG-COM.
In the car at present and if all else fails, I will be visiting the dealer on Friday for the 10k....
John.


_Modified by matthewsjl at 3:56 AM 4-13-2005_


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (matthewsjl)*

I agree with Michael. But this:

_Quote, originally posted by *matthewsjl* »_The coding presents itself as 0012339 - as if the coding didn't take.... but I now have the on/off functionality.
I've tried clearing this and it won't clear.

... is odd. What happens after 'reboot' (switching ignition off and on)?
It's improbable that you have a new menu item in the MFI but the coding is the same.
Prediction: after reboot, you either show a new coding or the on/off option will go away.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (matthewsjl)*

John:
If you see a fault code indicating that the system is turned off, try turning it on, using the controls in the instrument cluster, not the VAG-COM.
If what I said in the post above does not do the trick, try going to adaptation, then entering 00 in adaptation channel 00. This will reset the controller, it is the VW controller equivalent of rebooting a computer.
Michael


_Modified by PanEuropean at 10:58 PM 4-12-2005_


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (matthewsjl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matthewsjl* »_It doesn't clear from the custer - and re-appears straight away in VAG-COM.
In the car at present and if all else fails, I will be visiting the dealer on Friday for the 10k....


keep experimenting. what happens if you enter the old code?
edit: I didn't think of the 00 in adaptation. however, before you do that, try what I suggested, to see if that works. it would be interesting to know whether you can enter a new (old) code after you receive that error.


_Modified by sciencegeek at 8:00 PM 4-12-2005_


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Tired the ignition on/off - no luck.
Coding still shows as before making the code change.
Just to add - the SYSTEM TURNED OFF code wasn't generated through me playing in VAG-COM. I used the MFI.
I also hunted in the adaption channels and saw the 'save 00 to reset' - tried it and it still didn't work (and I still have the ON/OFF for TPMS in the MFI).
Maybe dealer it is....
John.


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (matthewsjl)*

?!?!? that's really odd.
can you choose "learn pressures"? i.e., if you choose that, does it tell you that it's learning? try that, maybe the fault goes away.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (sciencegeek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciencegeek* »_
can you choose "learn pressures"? 

I suspect that is what is meant by the word "store" on the Touareg instrument panel. The Phaeton presents the information on a larger screen, perhaps it uses different nomenclature for the same function.
Michael


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Yes, it is store on my car - it says 'CURRENT PRESSURES BEING STORED'.
The fault code still remains. Just doing a full scan to compare pre/post.
Sciencegeek: it is unlikely that with the same coding, resets and reboots I would have the ON/OFF (unless the system really is FUBAR - although it should just be a sw thing).
Tried the learn option - again no luck.
Pre:
Address 65: Tire Pressure
Controller: 7L0 907 273 H
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0016
Coding: 0012339
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
Post:
Address 65: Tire Pressure
Controller: 7L0 907 273 H
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0016
Coding: 0012339
Shop #: WSC 31414
1 Fault Found:
01487 - System Function Test
005 - No or Incorrect Basic Setting / Adaptation
John.


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

sorry, the menu item says "store".


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (matthewsjl)*

John:
Don't be too impatient when recoding a vehicle. You would be amazed at the number of problems that disappear when left alone overnight.
If your vehicle is learning pressures now (note that you have to drive it to complete the learning process, otherwise it will time-out in 30 minutes and give up), then at least you know it is working. Don't persist at trying to get rid of the fault code until the controller is once again stable, meaning, it has learned all the pressures.
See if it learns the pressures tomorrow morning during the drive to work. If it does, then take another crack at clearing the fault code tomorrow night. Note that anytime you change the coding on the controller, you will get a 'incorrect basic settings or adaptation' message. This is pretty standard across the board for all controllers that need to go through a calibration or adaptation routine after they have been recoded - I have seen it before on the level control system, for example. Probably the engine and/or transmission would generate similar fault messages if you changed the coding on them.
Michael


----------



## treky11 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (sciencegeek)*

well, i played some more. i no longer have a fault code, but the Treg stated learning when i restarted it and the fault icon still displays in the MFI. I will see tomorrow after I drive to and from work.
I have the 4 menu options now, but turning it off did not remove the fault icon from the MFI. again, we'll see after tomorrow's commute
Before:
Address 65: Tire Pressure
Controller: 7L6 907 273
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0052
Coding: 0211390
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
After:
Address 65: Tire Pressure
Controller: 7L6 907 273
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0052
Coding: 0110390
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

There is a rather detailed explanation of how the TPMS system works, and how the learning process is completed, at this post: Tire Pressure Monitoring System (TPMS) - Design and Function. Although that post is Phaeton-specific, my guess is that more than 95% of the information will carry over unchanged to the Touareg.
Michael


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (treky11)*

fault icon will go away if learning pressures was successful.
keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (treky11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *treky11* »_I no longer have a fault code, but the Treg stated learning when i restarted it and the fault icon still displays in the MFI.

OK, this is normal, everything is working exactly as it should. Be aware that the learning process will end in an error after 30 minutes if you are not driving the vehicle. So, just re-start the learning process tomorrow morning, before you leave for work, and the truck will accomplish the learning during your drive to work. It should be needless to say, but: Make sure your tire pressures are correct, using a conventional gauge, before you tell the truck to learn the new pressures.
Michael


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Thanks - useful info. I'll leave the car overnight and have a drive in the morning.
I checked the measuring blocks. There looks to be pressures in there (I don't know if there are read values but they look like it as temp is also there too).
What worried me is that the TPMS seems to be unhappy from the start - there isn't any wait before the MFI screeches at you. Maybe it does just need leaving overnight and driving for a bit.... then have a go at the fault code.
It doesn't explain how I have the original coding but also the ON/OFF menu item








Thanks for your help guys. Worst case I'll have to go and see my friendly VW dealer.
John.


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (matthewsjl)*

OK - so catching up on the flurry of posts... I'll re-learn pressures tomorrow morning and then report back.
To me it's quite interesting that the system generates a fault code for the system being switched off (and switching the system in the MFI will toggle this).
Again, thanks all....
John.


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (matthewsjl)*

channels 001, 004, 007, and 010 will give you the actual pressure for each wheel, and the current temperatures. sounds like you found them. if you indeed have a friendly dealer, then ask him for the coding for your version of the controller. maybe he'll give it to you.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (matthewsjl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matthewsjl* »_I checked the measuring blocks. There looks to be pressures in there...

John:
The pressures and temperatures that you see in the measuring blocks are *NOT VALID* until your truck has successfully completed the learning process. I'm going to re-state the correct procedure one more time, please appreciate that I am not trying to talk down at you, I just don't want to see you get into a situation where you are relying on incorrect information.
*1)* Recode the controller as necessary.
*2)* Clear any fault code that may be present. If you can't clear a code, don't worry too much, you can revisit this step later.
*3)* Allow the tires, wheels, and pressure sensors to cool down completely. In practice, this means let the truck sit overnight.
*4) *Check the tires in the morning with a conventional gauge to be certain that the pressures you are going to tell the truck to learn are, in fact, the pressures that you want to have in your tires.
*5)* Start the truck, initiate a learning cycle. Drive the truck for between 15 and 30 minutes, until the "learning mode" message disappears. The object of the exercise is to heat the tires, rims, and sensors up. This can most rapidly be accomplished on a highway, rather than in stop and go city driving. If the learning cycle is not successfully completed (as indicated by the learning mode message disappearing) within 30 minutes, you will have to try again some other time, after everything has cooled down again. Maybe on the drive home from work.
*6)* After the learning process has been completed, you can check for the presence of any fault codes, and clear them if you wish.
*7)* If you touch the coding again - even if you re-enter the same values that are already there - you will have to complete this whole process all over again.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (matthewsjl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matthewsjl* »_To me it's quite interesting that the system generates a fault code for the system being switched off (and switching the system in the MFI will toggle this).

Any VW controller that needs to go through an adaptation process will generate a fault code if it is turned off, or removed from the vehicle, or power is removed from it.
Examples include the TPMS controller, the level controller, the engine and transmission controllers, and the steering wheel position sensing portion of the ABS controller.
Some controllers can be adapted by the driver. For example, simply cycling a power window fully down, fully up, and fully down again adapts the pinch protection for that controller. Some controllers, such as the steering wheel position sensing portion of the ABS controller, will self-adapt just in the course of normal driving, although the process can be speeded up if you know what the controller wants to observe in order to complete its adaptation. Other controllers require that the driver manually initiate a learning (adaptation) process. This is what we are doing with the TPMS controller. Still other controllers require that adaptation be performed by a technician with a diagnostic scan tool. The level control system is a good example of this, so is the power trunk lifting and closing feature on the Phaeton.
To sum up: It is normal, and desirable, to get a 'incorrect or no basic adaptation' message when a controller that requires adaptation is either recoded or powered off.
Michael


_Modified by PanEuropean at 11:47 PM 4-12-2005_


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

OK - I'm fine with the re-learn process and don't mind the re-stating as I know you're all trying to help.
The truck is sitting overnight and waiting for me. A few things confused me with this:
1. Seeing '00' in the monitored pressures (although from the measuring blocks I know the senders are sending data)
2. After doing a 'STORE', the display just went back to the fault indication in the MFI (TYRE with cross through it). There also isn't any learn message (as given when the fault situation doesn't exist). Maybe the fault overrides this message.
3. It wasn't clear (but now is) that the learning process may have to be part of this whole exercise.
4. It's really confused me that the code didn't take and is the same as the pre-state.... but the ON/OFF menu item is present (and works as can be seen from the fault when the system is switched off). Actually, I'm surprised that it doesn't throw a code to indicate that it is in learn mode too








So, that's it for tonight. I thank you all again for your help. I'm normally logical but it's late and there were a few variables beyond my grasp tonight








Michael: Just to be absolutely clear.... the SYSTEM switched off fault code was generated when I toggled the system to OFF from the MFI. It disappeared when I toggled it back to on, again using the MFI.
Cheers,
John.


_Modified by matthewsjl at 4:48 AM 4-13-2005_


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_The pressures and temperatures that you see in the measuring blocks are *NOT VALID* until your truck has successfully completed the learning process.

Actually, I just checked. My egg is currently in learning mode ... and one field is the correct, current pressure ... and another field is the learned pressure, which is currently at 1.90 psi (the default value). But I don't see a temperature field any more ... arg. Clearly, this is more complicated than it appears at first.


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (sciencegeek)*

Just out of interest.... did you get a fault code when you changed the coding?
John.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (matthewsjl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matthewsjl* »_OK - I'm fine with the re-learn process and don't mind the re-stating as I know you're all trying to help.
The truck is sitting overnight and waiting for me. A few things confused me with this:
1. Seeing '00' in the monitored pressures (although from the measuring blocks I know the senders are sending data)  OO appears in the monitored pressure displays because the controller has not yet completed the adaptation (learning) process. The pressure and temperature data you see in the measuring blocks *IS INACCURATE AND SHOULD BE IGNORED* until the adaptation (learning) process is complete. It is old data, the last information that was received from the controller before you went in and did the recoding. You can tell it is not dynamic data by looking at the measured value block that displays dynamic data - nothing will appear in that block. The blocks you are looking at are the last valid reports from each wheel, before you started working with the controller. They must be disregarded until the adaptation (learning) process is complete. Comprehension of this is critical to understanding the way TPMS works.
2. After doing a 'STORE', the display just went back to the fault indication in the MFI (TYRE with cross through it). There also isn't any learn message (as given when the fault situation doesn't exist). Maybe the fault overrides this message.  This is because the vehicle knows it is not moving, and it can't complete the adaptation (learning process) when it is standing still. It won't begin to listen to the transponders in the wheels until you are moving 3 MPH or faster, this is to avoid confusion that can arise when two vehicles with the same TPMS system are parked side by side.

3. It wasn't clear (but now is) that the learning process may have to be part of this whole exercise.  Absolutely. Some controllers, such as the controller that operates your heated steering wheel or your navigation system, don't need any adaptation at all. Just plug the things in, as long as everything is connected right, they begin to work right away. Other controllers - for the most part, those that deal with moving parts that have tolerances that vary from vehicle to vehicle - need to be adapted (calibrated) to the vehicle before they can properly function.

4. It's really confused me that the code didn't take and is the same as the pre-state.... but the ON/OFF menu item is present (and works as can be seen from the fault when the system is switched off). Actually, I'm surprised that it doesn't throw a code to indicate that it is in learn mode too







 I don't fully understand the part about the code not changing but the ON/OFF appearing, so I won't comment on it. As far as not throwing a code for learning mode - learning mode is not considered a 'fault', hence, no code. But, if you want to observe the progress of learning mode, there is a measured value block you can look at to see how it is progressing. I won't get into that here.

So, that's it for tonight. I thank you all again for your help. I'm normally logical but it's late and there were a few variables beyond my grasp tonight








Cheers,
John.


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Got it all - really I have








So if learning mode isn't considered a fault..... how is SYSTEM SWITCHED OFF considered a fault when the user initiates it via the MFI? You trigger learn mode from the MFI too?
Thanks for the great explanation. I'll run the Egg tomorrow and see how things work out.
It's got me confused too about how the coding hasn't changed and yet the ON/OFF has appeared..... wierd eh?
Cheers,
John.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (matthewsjl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matthewsjl* »_why is SYSTEM SWITCHED OFF considered a fault when the user initiates it via the MFI?

Any controller will report the fact that it is switched off as a 'fault'. I am going to guess that this is done so that if a customer comes in and says that their TPMS / Level Control / Adaptive Cruise Control / Telephone system doesn't work, and the VW Technician initiates a diagnostic scan as the first step in troubleshooting, he or she is notified right up front that the system is turned off. But, that is just a guess on my part.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (matthewsjl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matthewsjl* »_It's got me confused too about how the coding hasn't changed and yet the ON/OFF has appeared..... wierd eh?

Yes, that perplexes me too. But, sometimes things become clear over time. What perplexes me even more is that some Touareg owners can change the x?xxxxx digit on their TPMS controller, some can't, and I can't change that digit on my Phaeton TPMS controller.
I suspect we will eventually figure out the explanation, provided that everyone who reports their experience documents their coding status before, coding status afterward, and their part number and software status.
Michael


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

I think the Phaeton system is pretty different. Certainly the coding is different from that in the Touareg. For example, my initial coding in the old controller in the last three digits was 339. With the new controller it's 390. Nothing about my car has changed other than the controller hardware and software; that second-to-last digit does not specify engine type, and the other digits don't make much sense either for the Touareg.
Anyway, after a couple of tries of storing pressures things appear to work normal now. I get accurate "cold" and "warm" readings in the MFI.


----------



## irom124 (Jul 15, 2004)

I recoded my TPMS from 0211390 to 0311390 and got the same effect as 0110390. All faults and warning icon on the MFI dissapeared after re-learning the pressures.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (matthewsjl)*

When I recoded my car to the incorrect number 0111390 the MFI came up with an error message. I tried to do a "store" but it would still give me the error. When I inputed 0110390 it automatically did a "store" function and the error went away but I still got the Tire indication learning mode with the yellow tire in the MFI. Hope this helps. 
Now the question is what is the difference with 0110390 and 0310390.


----------



## ksand (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (spikeital)*

This is interesting. Irom124 was able to keep the fourth digit of the coding the same (0211390 to 0311390) but spikeital got an error (even after relearning pressures) going from 0211390 to 0111390, and then got it to work by using 0110390. It looks like the key to the extra menu options is in the second digit, but it makes me nervous that the fourth digit does not always need to remain constant. 
Spikeital's change would lead one to believe that the fourth digit does not have to do with the software/hardware, as it would have needed to remain the same in that case, which leads me to believe that there is some functionality involved with that '1' vs '0'. Am I reading too much into this?










_Modified by ksand at 10:27 AM 4-13-2005_


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

guys, check whether the cold and warm readings are correct.
if not, choose store again.
this happened to me. after the first learning, readings were definitely wrong.
I toyed with it a little more and then asked it to learn the pressures again. then it worked.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (sciencegeek)*

Mine is still learning from yesterday's change but it does have both warm and cold showing as the prechange pressure 37F and 40R. When I changed it orginally to the incorrect setting ***1390 and was getting the fault error I was showing 26 for all.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (ksand)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ksand* »_ Am I reading too much into this?

No, not at all. The devil is in the details, and it is only by collecting informed observations such as you have made that we will succeed in figuring out how the whole system works. Thank you for posting such a thoughtful hypothesis about how it might work.
My guess, at this stage of the game, is that the TPMS system in the Touareg and the Phaeton are very similar - quite possibly identical - for a given PN suffix and software revision level. But, we have encountered quite a wide range of PN suffixes and software revision levels - all the way from E to H suffixes, and software revisions 0013 to 0052, and that is just on the Touareg (ref: .Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms
Again - at risk of sounding like a broken record - whenever anyone posts about their experience changing codes, please post the controller part number and letter suffix, and the controller software revision level. An explanation of how to find this information with a VAG-COM is on the first page of this thread.
Michael


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Is there any reason that Treky11 doesn't have a version number in his VAG-COM listing (earlier post)? It looks to be a direct cut'n'paste of the VAG-COM output.
John.


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (matthewsjl)*

I had to go back and double check that I did try to code the module correctly. For those that don't know, VAG-COM stores a log of the codings changed (now with dates/times in the latest version). The log is in the VAG-COM directory in the debug folder.
Here's my log from last night:
Address 16:7L6 953 549 D recoded from 0000032 to 0000232 [Way back, playing with the steering module]
Address 16:7L6 953 549 D recoded from 0000032 to 0000031 [Way back, playing with the steering module]
Address 65:7L0 907 273 H recoded from 0012339 to 0112339 [Attempt to code that didn't take - but did activate the ON/OFF]
Address 65:7L0 907 273 H recoded from 0012339 to 0012339 [Attempt to set the TPMS back to normal coding]
John.


----------



## ksand (May 17, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_No, not at all. The devil is in the details, and it is only by collecting informed observations such as you have made that we will succeed in figuring out how the whole system works. Thank you for posting such a thoughtful hypothesis about how it might work.

Thanks, but I can't say I've really added anything to this except a couple of questions. I just want to be sure of what I'm getting myself into before I try it myself. Previous VAG-COM mods have been pretty straightforward, but this one appears to be a bit trickier, at least for now.
Since my wife is driving the Touareg this week, I won't attempt to recode the TPMS module until the weekend (no need to get her worked up about the inevitable error messages







), and will post my results then.


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (ksand)*

My car is back. The fault code cleared itself after a learn cycle.
The coding is still the same as before starting the exercise but I can still toggle the ON/OFF status via the MFI:
Address 65: Tire Pressure
Controller: 7L0 907 273 H
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0016
Coding: 0012339
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.
Thanks to all that helped last night.
John.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (matthewsjl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matthewsjl* »_Is there any reason that Treky11 doesn't have a version number in his VAG-COM listing (earlier post)? It looks to be a direct cut'n'paste of the VAG-COM output.

He does have the software version number (0052), but you are correct, there is no letter suffix after the part number. It is uncommon - but not without precedent - for a controller to not have a letter character after the part number. All I can guess (emphasis: *guess*) is that perhaps he has the first release of the part number, before subsequent releases of the part were made, with letter codes appended.
I checked the complete control module report that Treky11 posted on the Let's Compare VAG-COM module codes for all Touareg platforms thread, and there is no letter suffix present there, either. So, that rules out any cut and paste errors.
Michael


_Modified by PanEuropean at 1:00 PM 4-13-2005_


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (matthewsjl)*

So you don't have inflation info in your TPMS?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (ksand)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ksand* »_ Previous VAG-COM mods have been pretty straightforward, but this one appears to be a bit trickier, at least for now.

I don't think it is any trickier _per se_ than any previous coding changes that have been discovered and discussed. What is different here is that once the coding on the controller has been changed, we need to go through an adaptation process before the controller is up and running again. Adaptation is not necessary for the other "popular" controller changes that owners have made, for example, turning off chimes and warnings. With those controllers, one simply inputs the new code, and the controller begins working right away - no adaptation is needed.
The best comparison to make would be with the level control system. If you make any changes to the settings of the level control system (address 34), you also have to adapt the controller before it will work properly.
What I see has been happening here, after looking over the flurry of posts last night, is that some owners have been caught unawares by the need to adapt the controller. After the coding change has been made, the controller will return the standard "basic settings or adaptation not correct" fault code - which is quite understandable - and rather than just disregarding that (predictable) fault code and continuing with the adaptation (pressure-learning) process, owners have been sidetracked by the fault code and attempted to determine why it has appeared.
Now, I think everyone knows that if a controller that requires adaptation is recoded or otherwise changed (through basic settings, or through adaptation channels), the "basic settings or adaptation not correct" fault code will appear. No problem - just carry on with the process of adapting the controller, and the code will either clear by itself (most common) or, you can go in and clear the code manually after the adaptation or basic settings process has been completed.
Michael


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

The need for adaption did throw me. What is worse is that the fault code overrides and masks everything else via the messages in the MFI - including the learn status.
When triggering the system to learn the pressures, the system usually puts a yellow warning in the MFI and indicates that learning is in progress (at least at start-up). With the fault, the first (and only) thing you get is a TPMS SYSTEM FAULT. Behind the scenes, learning still happens and appears to work correctly.
Just to confirm, I have a TPMS system that is working normally, pressures displayed correctly, no fault codes and the ON/OFF menu in the MFI. Only thing that is puzzling is that my module coding didn't change.
Cheers,
John.


_Modified by matthewsjl at 6:44 PM 4-13-2005_


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (matthewsjl)*

So you don't have the "inflation info" option. It only added the "ON/Off" option and it want back to your original coding? Wierd.


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (spikeital)*

I always had the 'inflation info' and 'monitored press' menu items. My wording miht not be correct as I'm not in front of the car. Basically the two show cold and warm pressures - right?
The only thing I did was try to change the second digit to a '1'. It didn't appear to take and the coding is the same but now I have a functional ON/OFF menu.
Wierd eh?
John.


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_He does have the software version number (0052), but you are correct, there is no letter suffix after the part number. It is uncommon - but not without precedent - for a controller to not have a letter character after the part number. All I can guess (emphasis: *guess*) is that perhaps he has the first release of the part number, before subsequent releases of the part were made, with letter codes appended

I'm not sure that's it. I've have one of the first Touaregs (in the US) manufactured in March 2003 and a VIN around 0007xx. My TPMS module below has both a suffix and software revision number. Maybe the difference is in the Vag-Com versions we are using? (he is using 409).

VAG-COM Version: Release 504.1-UD
Address 65: Tire Pressure
Controller: 7L0 907 273 E
Component: Reifendruckueberw. 0013
Coding: 0012339
Shop #: WSC 31414
No fault code found.



_Modified by mml7 at 3:15 PM 4-13-2005_


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (matthewsjl)*

Interesting so you had all except on/off. Where I had all 4 option on my old v6 then got my new V8 and had only Monitor and Store.


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (spikeital)*

My car is a 12/03 build (pre-tooling change) and a V6 with mono MFI. So it is a relatively old V6.
Regarding the post above about the module suffix: I check the post by Treky11 in the VAG-COM Touarge codes thread - other modules list a version suffix. I don't think it's related to the VAG-COM version.
John.


----------



## treky11 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Your are correct. it was a full cut and paste. i checked it myself 3x too before i posted. i even checked some old logs that i had run and saved - no letter suffix there either.
On a positive note, all worked fine this morning. My system learned everything is working well. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (matthewsjl)*

matthewsjl-
I just double checked my TPMS settings and found that I already have 4 options in my MFI:
On/Off
Mon. Press.
Inflation Info
Store
Are you sure that these options didn't already exist before you tried to recode your module? The coding of my module is the same as yours


----------



## jgkptreg (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (mml7)*

Ditto for me - exact same controller info and MFI options.


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (jgkptreg)*

Wow - I never checked beforehand but seem to remember that I didn't have the ON/OFF option. Maybe it was there all along.
Makes me feel stupid for not noticing it - but hey.... nobody else did in the last year and a half either! Sounds like some of us got a bonus feature!
Does the ON/OFF toggle work?
John.


----------



## jgkptreg (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (matthewsjl)*

I have to confess I never tried turning it off (didn't see any reason to). I will have to try it soon, but first I have to get the TPM back in the MFI. I noticed it disappeared on me yesterday when I was doing the blinker VAG (4 blinks for me).
When I did a scan, I had a nice collection of "Control Module for Network (J519) / 004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent" faults at 5 different modules. This was coupled with a "Intervention load Management" DTC. My wife also said the blinkers (before the VAG) disappeared on her and came back after a restart.
I'm hoping all errors are related and just a electrical "hickup" and will not return after clearing the codes.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (matthewsjl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matthewsjl* »_Wow - I never checked beforehand but seem to remember that I didn't have the ON/OFF option. Maybe it was there all along.
Makes me feel stupid for not noticing it - but hey.... nobody else did in the last year and a half either! Sounds like some of us got a bonus feature!
Does the ON/OFF toggle work?
John.

Hasn't there always been an ON/OFF option for the TPMS? I know in the past when I swapped wheels, I turned the system off. I forgot to this spring and when I went to tell it to learn the new pressures, the TPMS was gone from the MFI.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (matthewsjl)*

My Treg is a Sept 03 build, V6, mono MFI - so probably virtually the same as yours John. I've always had the On/Off option for TPMS. I've never had a reason to try turning it off, so I have no experience on how that works (except for what I have read here). 
I'd make an educated guess that you probably did have the On/Off option. Either that, or you _should _have always had it and it disappeared for some funky reason and your vag changes just brought it back as it should have.


----------



## Silver VR6 Corrado (May 25, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Hasn't there always been an ON/OFF option for the TPMS? I know in the past when I swapped wheels, I turned the system off. I forgot to this spring and when I went to tell it to learn the new pressures, the TPMS was gone from the MFI.

No on/off option for me. 04 V8 with only store and monitor options.
I have a constant error and would love to make the on/off work so that I can just turn it off and have no errors


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (4x4s)*

I probably always had it - and now feel like such an idiot








Still, it made me play with the VAG-COM again which I hadn't done in a while.
John.


----------



## matthewsjl (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: (matthewsjl)*

I'm just wondering if this is a sw/hw revision thing or maybe a colour/mono MFI thing.
(most likely sw/hw)
Anybody out there with a colour MFI and the ON/OFF for TPMS without vagging?
John.


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (matthewsjl)*

see christina's post on the first page, fairly far up top.
I'm pretty sure that she has the color mfi, because she has the air ride.
she said that she had all four options.
just IM her.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (jgkptreg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jgkptreg* »_When I did a scan, I had a nice collection of "Control Module for Network (J519) / 004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent" faults at 5 different modules. This was coupled with a "Intervention load Management" DTC.

Here's some background information that might help you see those fault codes in a broader context. "Intervention Load Management" is not actually a fault, or a report of a fault, it is a statement that at some time in the past, the vehicle electrical system has started to selectively and temporarily shut down certain consumers as a result of a low voltage threshold being reached on the terminal 30 (battery) bus. This load-shedding behavior is part of the design of the vehicle electrical system.
Most often, load shedding will take place because the ignition (terminal 15) power is on, but the engine is not running. Under such conditions, battery voltage (terminal 30 voltage) will slowly fall off, and when it hits a defined level (the first intervention threshold), two things happen: 1) the vehicle displays a "please start engine" dialog, and; 2) the J519 central electrical controller begins to shed (shutdown) certain consumers according to a defined level of priority. I don't know what the priority is on the Touareg, but if you want to see an example of how things are prioritized on the Phaeton, you can look at this post: Electrical Load Shedding.
If battery voltage continues to fall, some controllers are prone to generating fault codes due to the low voltage reaching the controller. Some good examples of this are the rain-sensor and the sunroof control. I can almost guarantee you that if you take a perfectly healthy Touareg or Phaeton - brand new, right off the assembly line - and allow the battery to discharge a bit, in addition to an "intervention load management" message, you will also get a few messages to the effect of "00220 - Connection to Sunroof 004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent" and "00222 - Connection to Rain Sensor 004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent", among others. As long as the key word "Intermittent" appears, and you are seeing these messages along with a "00907 - Intervention load Management" message from address 09 (the J519 Central Electrical Control Module), you can disregard them. There ain't nothing wrong with the rainsensor or the sunroof, it is just that these two components are especially sensitive to any voltage drop on the terminal 30 bus. Think of them as the canaries in a coal mine so far as low battery voltage is concerned.
To summarize - I think you are correct in your guess that the fault codes you saw were just an electrical "hiccup", and are not indicative of any problems with your truck.
Michael


_Modified by PanEuropean at 11:22 PM 4-13-2005_


----------



## jgkptreg (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Michael:
Thanks for the detail. I was aware of the non-fault state of the "Intervention Load Management" message (guess I should't have stated it as a DTC); however, I was not so sure if this would have caused the J519 DTC's. It sounds like that's the case.
Thanks again.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (sciencegeek)*

Despite all the success everyone has had reprogramming Touareg TPMS controllers to present additional control options (on/off, etc.), I have had no luck at all with my efforts to reprogram my Phaeton TPMS controller. So, I visited a junkyard today, and picked up a Touareg TPMS controller from a fairly late model Touareg. I am going to stuff this into my Phaeton and find out if 1) it works, and 2) it give me any greater range of control choices than my existing controller.
I note that the part number is different, the Touareg controller has a Touareg prefix on it. I took the electronic guts out of the protective plastic case - nothing too interesting inside, but it does have a bit more information about revision status on the inside. I have posted some pictures below, in case anyone is interested.
Michael
*Touareg Tire Pressure Monitoring System Controller*
_This particular controller is at software revision 0052._

_What is inside the protective box shown above_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Success! TPMS (Tire pressure control system) control via VAG COM (sciencegeek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciencegeek* »_Trial and error (make that, "Trial and fault codes") succeeds!
*Caveat*: you have one of at least four different software codings, depending on your version of the TPMS controller. For the old controller (which I used to have, and which is present in, for example, aircooled's rig), the coding is 0012339. (There is also 0010339.)
*The new coding below is only if you have coding 0210390* and possibly if you have coding 0211390. The old coding does not work with my controller, and I do not know if the new coding works with the old controller. _Aaaanyway_,
Use VAG-COM:
1. to put the option to turn TPMS on/off into the MFI.
2. to get "inflation info" back into the MFI.
Change the software coding to:
0110390
and you will see a menu with four choices:

















I tried this on NOC's new 2005 Touareg yesterday. His coding was 0211390 and I recoded to 0110390. Got the full menu back. I will have to put this into the FAQs now.


----------



## treg4574 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: Success! TPMS (spockcat)*

Yes, this works. 
My very early vin V6 initally had false TPMS erros. The original controller was dealer upgraded to an updated controller due to the false TPMS errors. This second TPMS controller still had all the options available in the menu. 
Later the dealer upgraded me to a third TPMS controller. I then found I had the crippled options. Changing the coding as advised in this thread enabled all 4 options in the menu. 
It works!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rastahmann (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: Success! TPMS (treg4574)*

Does anyone with the non-color display have the on/off option in ther TPMS display?


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Success! TPMS (Rastahmann)*

I have the on/off option in my monochrome MFI. But turning the TPMS off with this menu results in a constant warning that the system is switched off. Not much less annoying than if you had a bad tire warning.


----------



## Caribmon71 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: Success! TPMS (4x4s)*

You found a Touareg in a Junkyard?







How sad! I thought only big, old, rusty cars lived there.


_Modified by Caribmon71 at 11:04 PM 7-7-2005_


----------



## nicholi57 (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: (jgkptreg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jgkptreg* »_My wife also said the blinkers (before the VAG) disappeared on her and came back after a restart.
I'm hoping all errors are related and just a electrical "hickup" and will not return after clearing the codes.

Was it?
This has just happened to our treg....


----------

